# Weak Pasterns?



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll upload a picture once I get home but was curious if my 7 month old bucks weak pasterns are just weak pasterns or if he has a deficiency in something I've read that kids that are born like that are deficient in selenium. Didn't know if that's only with kids or if it was a genetic trait showing up already.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Weak pastern can be a sign of selenium deficiency at any age!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I was told by someone that down in the pasturns can get cause by long trips. Not saying that is your issue, but I was at a show in TN where I was told my doe was down.... It was a 14 hr drive


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Here is a picture of him.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Do his toes always splay out like that? Something looks odd about his feet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely give him BoSe or selenium/e gel. Also looks like he might need a trim.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Definitely give him BoSe or selenium/e gel. Also looks like he might need a trim.


I agree with both.

The toe area needs to be trimmed. And the inner may need trimmed as well, see the picture I displayed, look at the area in between his hoof as seen on bottom left pic where it says "trim excess hoof growth". That may be why he is playing out there. If over grown. This part doesn't always need trimmed but occasionally it grows too much.

Don't trim the heal unless it needs trimming, I see the toe is super long.
If you see pink stop trimming, only trim a little at a time.
If you can't correct it in 1 trimming, do it a month or less later.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

This is his trim right before fair. His breeder told me I was taking of to much of the heel of his foot. So I'll let it grow out and then just run the toe.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't say you took too much off the heel - I would say you didn't take enough off the toe. Really concentrate on that coronary band line where the hoof meets the hairline when you are trimming and stay parallel to that (see upper left corner of diagram Pam posted). I bet a dose of selenium and a couple hoof trims will have him all fixed up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.

Yes, definitely leave the heal alone and allow it to grow. It will eventually be a flat surface as time goes by and trimming the toe down will help a lot. But not too much as the heal will have to catch up. With the heal being super low, that is causing the toe to move his pastern forward.


----------

